# MCS Pricing?



## Guest

Has anyone worked with MCS and if so how was their pricing compared to other Nationals and Regionals? They call me today, but I dont want to waste my time if they are blowing smoke like a lot of these other companies!


----------



## Guest

We quit working for them because they are rude and argumentitive...


----------



## Snipes1x

I can deal with rude, but being Cheap is anothering! :laughing:


----------



## Guest

I worked for them for about year I didn't like the staff, and they never answered the phone. My biggest thing was I could never understand what the staff was talking about they all speak broken english.

We got paid hud minus 20% discount


----------



## mtmtnman

RUN FOREST RUN!!!!!! They are the chargeback kings of the foreclosure business followed closely by Screwguard.......


----------



## Guest

YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT MC*? OH man can I tell ya.

As a FORMER large many State provider I can tell you that pricing doesn't mean a thing. 10 years ago I would have recommended them to my best friend. Last 3 years they have went to crap! 

Since pricing doesn't mean anything then what does? Chargebacks. You see MC* has meetings explicitly designed to figure out how to charge back contractors a larger percentage. After many many years and much "insider information" it was gleamed that the target "contractor takeaway" was 17%. 

ONCE YOU QUIT its like the mafia (wonder if that is more true than what I know since the "roots" of MC* lives in Chicago). Once you are IN than you can't get out without paying a high price. 

MY advice: Lower your E&O deductible before you quit to as low as you can go since "every complaint" that is filed on *MC** will suddenly appear as a claim on your insurance policy. Be sure to be an LLC or an INC. so you can shut the doors otherwise you will be paying a deductible everytime they decide to turn in something on your policy. 

OH yeah...the claims start being filed from other companies besides just MC*.... check out Integrated Mortgage ( I have no idea who the hel* they even are). 

I also have to clarify that NO ONE claim was filed on US for wrongdoing but for a mistake by the Service Company but it doesn't matter since YOU the CONTRACTOR owns that asset if you looked at it. I mowed 1 (yes 1) and changed a lockbox code and MC* got sued for changing lockbox and for sending a contractor to mow lot and yep I'm paying for *their *mistake. 

Disclaimer: this is only my opinion for company MC*. MC* may be a ficticious company name and does not relate to any known company.


----------



## GTX63

Wasn't a big fan of them. Don't do biz with them anymore.


----------



## Guest

I'm surprised at these comments. 

I think EVERY company has the occasional moral failure. With MCS, they have tried to screw me over 2x in 3 years. 

One time, after a lot of anquish, they gave up and nothing happened. They did have a good case for a chargeback but there were some unknowns. Sub I hired filled in a gigantic hole on a farm AND removed 120 cu/yds. Did he bury it or not? The sub was the next door neighbor and said he always wanted to fill in that hole for appearance sakes. The ground was frozen before we realized the hole was no longer in the pasture.

Recently, they are backcharging me something like $1500 that is questionable (failure to re-re-re-report a damaged roof).

Other than those two items, I think MCS is excellent to work with.

As to the money:
I have outgrown MCS on the money part. When I was smaller, $25/cu yd seemed good when I was removing it myself. However, I sub all work out and my subs get paid $20/yd. After discount, I'm breaking even on debris. Everything else is fair. I turn down and bid debris for all their jobs.


----------



## GTX63

You...are a tough cookie my man. :bangin:


----------



## Guest

Keep the vaseline handy buddy.....its only a matter of time...up to 7 years now after quitting. 

Good luck.


----------

